# 8 individual zoned, infloor job



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

8 individual zoned, infloor job. Pick it apart! The heat link controllers, active there own pump when there controlling manifold has a call for heat, pictured its only 7 zones, there are an additional 1 zone for the garage. The expansion tank isn't installed, yet.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No hydraulic separation on this high volume system?


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

What brand of pipe is that? Aquatherm? Is that a Navien boiler? Or water heater?

If boiler how are you able to vent with 636 PVC instead of CPVC?

If water heater where is the domestic load?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> No hydraulic separation on this high volume system?


We install 4,000 MBH boilers with injection. I rarely see hydrolic seperators. They suppliers don't even stock them, I ordered one for the next job, and it is 3 weeks away.


JoshJ said:


> What brand of pipe is that? Aquatherm? Is that a Navien boiler? Or water heater?
> 
> If boiler how are you able to vent with 636 PVC instead of CPVC?
> 
> If water heater where is the domestic load?


It's aquathem brand, climatherm model pipe. It's a combi heater, the waterlines haven't been installed yet. We only run the infloor at 100-110f so no need for the CPVC unless its over 140F.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

How's the pipe to work with? It fusion weld?

What brand of manifolds for the infloor pipe?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> How's the pipe to work with? It fusion weld?
> 
> What brand of manifolds for the infloor pipe?


 Yes, it's fusion.
It's extremely tough to make look nice, but it only took my plumber 6 hours to pipe the whole system. We use only heatlink for all our infloor/staple up installs. I run it in my own house.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

technically those closely spaced tees off the boiler makes it hydraulically separated


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> technically those closely spaced tees off the boiler makes it hydraulically separated


Depends..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i agree a low loss header is preferable... but it is separated..


----------

